# 1989 Curtlo and Old Legs Rebuild



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Have you ever ended up at a point in life...wondering how you got there? I was for a time, Shades the Painter, mentioned in Mountain Bike Action as the Rembrandt of Painters - something I don't boast about, but it is also something that I remain very proud of. Back in those days I finished Curtlo and some Landshark fillet-brazed frames and stems, and custom painted Curtlo's and tons of other frames too. I stopped painting in late 1993 / early 1994 and went back to being a concrete contractor to take better care of my wife and kid. Jump forward 16-years or so and I'm in Texas, going through a divorce, and find myself devoid of a hobby / lifestyle that I can call my own. So after 8+years off of the bikes - through the inspiration of this forum and the urging of longtime friends, Doug Curtiss, Tom Rogers, Steve Behn and Mike Troy, I'm going to get back into it...I'm going to start riding. The cool part is, is that I'm going to do it on my first Curtlo.

The Frame - 1989 Curtlo Mountaineer - Originally I thought that this was a 1990, but when I was removing the Snow Summit Point Series photo from the frame...out fell the results pages from the 1989 Big Bear Fall Classic. I know that I raced that race on this particular frame, rigid fork of course.










Specs and History - 19.5", 71 / 73, 1.25" steerer, 23" top tube, 16.5" chainstays, Tru Temper OX. I originally asked Doug to build it with a 70 degree headtube angle, but Doug had watched me ride my Yeti for a long time, knew me and what I needed. He finally told me the actual headtube angle after I told him how responsive the bike was. Glad he did it. The frame and original fork were modified over the years with additional braze-ons for racks, panniers and a third water bottle cage. The portage strap braze-ons are original...a throwback to my Yeti days. At one time the head tube was replaced with a turned-down variation and the top tube with OX Ultra II. The bike was turned into a drop-bar ride sometime in 1990, and stayed that way until (I believe) 2001.

I'll describe the components, but please forgive me if I don't know the proper terminology.

As it Sits 
Fork - Answer Manitou w/ AC brace 
Deore XT - Rapid Fire shifters, derailleurs, brakes, hubs and seven speed cassette
Bars - Fat Feather Racing prototype built by Tru Temper
Bar ends - Onza Titanium
Grips - Onza 
Stem - Curtlo
Headset - Dia Compe
Seatpost - My design Fat Feather Racing, butted chromoly w/ aluminum clamp.
Saddle - Selle Italia Flight Titanium
Bottom Braket - Action Tec Titanium
Cranks - Grafton 180mm
Pedals - Shimano
Wheels - Sun Chinook, 32/36, Triple butted spokes
Skewers - Critical Racing
Tires - Ritchey Kevlar Megabite front / Trek Z-Axis Comp Kevlar rear

Excuse the cellphone photos.

































































I don't know if this will end up as a resto, or just ride the heck outa it. Time will tell.

JB


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cool. I love hearing stories about old original owner bikes being renewed and ridden again. When I was first reading your post, I was thinking you were saying you were painting again.

I can relate to your story, and all I can say is getting back on the bike is the best therapy there is.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

A little dirtier than that Ibis somebody posted.  Those Curtlo are really great! Some neato parts that could use a good cleaning. I hope you clean it up and get back on it. I would love a Curtlo.

BTW, I wonder if you painted my Landshark.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking forward to reading your build up/refresh of the Curtlo!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> BTW, I wonder if you painted my Landshark.


I'll know if I see it. 

Muddybuddy - When I was first reading your post, I was thinking you were saying you were painting again.

Maybe, we shall see.

JB


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I just noticed that the rear triangle is finished fillet-brazed and the front triangle is mini-brazed, so the top and bottom tubes were both most likely replaced with OX Ultra II.

JB


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Please excuse this slight thread derail but here it is. Again, cool bike!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Please excuse this slight thread derail but here it is. Again, cool bike!


That looks like an original LS paint job from here...

JB


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread has potential!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

I would love to see that bike cleaned and in action again. That stem looks sweeet!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Cleaned up the old Curtlo today and switched out the tires for a set of Ritchey 2.0 Megabite Overdrives that I took off the drop-bar 6-spd rims. I'll order a set of Panaracer Tibuk II's from First Flight since all of my tires are pretty toasted. Tomorrow I'll pick up a new chain and install an Elastomer Refresh Kit that I purchased from Suspension Fork Parts. The fork is locked up pretty solid, so it might be fun! I'll probably ditch the shredded seat for a Turbo I saved from my 1987 Yeti buildup since my 53-year old butt won't get along with the Flite model after all of these years off of the bike. 

Eventually I will definitely have to repaint the frame. In my haste to repaint it the last time and get it in the dirt, it only got an epoxy primer coat and the Imron Clear - no basecoats. Repainting means that I'll have to get a new jam gun and an airbrush, so I may start painting a few frames to offset the cost.

JB


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Are you going to do a neon fade?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

SHADES said:


> The Frame - 1989 Curtlo Mountaineer - Originally I thought that this was a 1990, but when I was removing the Snow Summit Point Series photo from the frame...out fell the results pages from the 1989 Big Bear Fall Classic. I know that I raced that race on this particular frame, rigid fork of course.


JB

The 1989 Big Bear Fall Classic was my first California race! I raced all the BB races for about 1 1/2 years after that. Anybody remember when MTB races used to have a separate hill climb race?

I always liked Curtlo frames. Fix up that bike and ride! You may find that modern FS rigs are kinder to 1/2 century old bodies in the rough stuff. I bet you could recoup any investment in painting equipment with VRC repaints.


----------



## blasted (May 23, 2010)

You are doing the right and good thing! It doesn't matter what it is just ride it! It is very cool that you are riding your first though!! Just find your passion and you will never work a day in your life.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Killer geo. I raced around then up there. Rockhoper South, etc. man the elvation was rough.. and the dust.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Killer bike! I say just ride the heck out of it. I love my '98 Curtlo. 

A friend of mine has a Curtlo road bike that you painted, Shades. If I remember correctly, he built it up sometime after the Northridge earthquake in 1994. It's periwinkle with glass beads (I don't know the correct terminology) mixed in. It looks beautiful in the sun.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i was sponsored by Doug for many years your bike brings back so many memories. i suppose i was sponsored by you too i suppose. mine was painted with a Chumash fade. those stems cut up everybody's knee's. i had at least 2 or 3 scars from it but my teammates had had more. 

remember the rain forest paint job you did? damn, i wish i could find that bike. head tube was a lush rain forest i think went into a smoke and fire at towards the back of the bike turned into scorched land. it was 1991 i think because im sure i was there getting my first Curtlo at 15 years old and Doug took me to the back of the barn to introduce me to you. you had just finished painting that frame. 

im restoring an early Action Tec Curtlo right now actually, any chance you would be willing to paint it? someday i may ask you to repaint my first Curtlo too.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

A friend of mine has a Curtlo road bike that you painted said:


> That color will be the base coat for this old ride. I'd love to see pics of that bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SHADES said:


> Plus...I've been browsing the forums and those 29er folks need some pizazz. Can you say...BORING?!
> 
> JB


Haha! You're a good fit here I'd say.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I started on then fork today. What a gooey mess. Only one elastomer was still intact, the others are stuck in the outer fork tube. I liberally sprayed PB Blaster in there to sit over night. We'll see if that loosens them up enough to get them out. 

The rebuild kit contains rebound elastomers, which the original fork did not have. I'd like to try the fork with this mod, but no washers were included in the kit. I live about 15 miles from town, and my old shop (which I haven't cleaned out yet) is 10 miles away. I know I have a ton of washers there, so I'll pick them up tomorrow.

The rapid fire shifters were gunked up beyond belief. I'll take them apart and clean them out later, but for now I just filled them up with PB Blaster to see what would happen. They're smooth as silk...for now.

Question...Is it normal for the quads to burn while riding around the yard?   I need way more work than the bike!

JB


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey John, how the he11 are you. I have'nt seen our heard about you for ever.
Michelle still has her old Curtlo that you painted, I'll have to post a picture if you dont remember us.
You were the last of the great, creative bike painters.

Good to see that your posting on this site. 

Jeff


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow Jeff! Yes, I remember you both. In fact, I just saw a photo of Michelle posing in the old Curtlo catalog. The wed night Curtlo rides were a blast! 

JB


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

1992 Curtlo catalog:

https://mombat.org/92Curtlo1.jpg

https://mombat.org/92Curtlo3.jpg

rest of the catalog @ https://mombat.org/Curtlo.htm


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Sa-weet!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

This evening I finally got the Manitou fork back together. Cleaning out the melted bumpers was a blast...NOT! So after a couple of beers I decided to throw on a pair of Tom Rogers, hand-me-down, GT shorts and hit the gravel / cowpath on the 200 acres I live on, just to give the old Curtlo a little spin. Wow it felt good!

After winding my way to the back of the property, (and in the dark I might add) I hit a washout, while dodging Abe the water buffalo, and lo and behold...the 10-year old tube in the the front tire let go. Imagine that!? Over the bars...and trying real hard to remember the exact release method of SPD pedals...I hit the ground. Luckily I bounced off of a fire ant mound which softened the landing a bit. One semi-bruised knee and one sprained thumb later...I'm hooked! I can't wait to get back on again tomorrow. What was I thinking staying off the bike for so long? I don't know, but it will never happen again!

jb


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is an *awesome* story. What an optimist you are. "luckily I bounced off of a fire ant mound..." ha ha!

Glad you're well. Can't wait til you post up a pic of your bike.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Fire ant mounds are the best place to land. Makes you forget about your sprained thumb.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good stuff.....

J


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Neat catalogue! The Curtlo Quick Draw stems are neat. I hadn't seen those before.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SHADES said:


> I'm hooked! I can't wait to get back on again tomorrow. What was I thinking staying off the bike for so long? I don't know, but it will never happen again!
> 
> jb


Amen brotha! :thumbsup:


----------



## oltruc (Oct 23, 2009)

JB, Those were and are the best paint jobs on the planet. Someone mentioned "hill climbs" a while back. Remember when Tom Rogers beat the likes of Overend, Tomac, Gould, Wiens...everybody...to take first place in the Mammoth Ezakamak hill climb? It's so good to have you back on a bike. Too much talent there to waste.


----------



## Big Pig Trailpimp (Jun 22, 2010)

JB you are an icon in my book. Can't wait to ride with ya again!


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

So, Shades, when you start painting bikes again, the question becomes...can you draw the 'stache and glasses and add a cowboy hat?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

and we're due a picture update on your bike. We're all so demanding.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I put 20 miles of combination gravel, road and single track on the Curtlo and my legs this evening. The rebuilt fork and the bike worked great and my legs felt real good. I do need to replace the saddle though...my taint needs some extra padding!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SHADES said:


> I put 20 miles of combination gravel, road and single track on the Curtlo and my legs this evening. The rebuilt fork and the bike worked great and my legs felt real good. I do need to replace the saddle though...my taint needs some extra padding!


Cooool! :thumbsup:

I love old tires on old bikes...but for general riding purposes, you'd be surprised what a difference a fresh set of modern tires will make in traction and comfort.

And updating 10 year old tubes. 

As for your taint...don't use TR's old lycra!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I love the way well-used, high-end bikes look. And I'm probably in a minority here, but I really prefer the small "Curtlo" that Doug used for a headtube sticker over the current design.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Just getting ready to hit the bike again and got this from TR. It's his 1987 full fillet brazed Curtlo with my first Predator paint job on it. He has a ton of cool rides to choose from, but it looks like he got "inspired" and is going to race it this weekend.









jb


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

SHADES said:


> Just getting ready to hit the bike again and got this from TR. It's his 1987 full fillet brazed Curtlo with my first Predator paint job on it. He has a ton of cool rides to choose from, but it looks like he got "inspired" and is going to race it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more please!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow! What a beauty. This thread is quite the bright spot for me. Thanks jb!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

And I agree with Hollister. Close ups?


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I sent a request to Tom, so we'll see if he gets me a few more pics. The Predator was always my favorite paint job. A base coat color or two, and some airbrush. The great surprise was always when I sprayed on the first coat of Imron clear. There was always more to the airbrush work than could be seen before topping with clear, and it continually kept me looking forward to spraying the next frame.

I just hammered out a quick 10-miles on my combo loop. I switched the Flite saddle out for a Turbo off my old Bianchi road bike. It helped a bit on the lower, tender, (but still quite manly) parts.  

jb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice to see all this Curtlo love.

Mr. Soul Rider Tom is a forum guy...he should be posting all of his cool rides here!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Ah, the way this forum used to be.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks to all for the support! Who knows...maybe the talented Mr. Curtlo himself will show up. Or maybe he already has!  

jb


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

hollister said:


> more please!


Oh, so ya want more?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The Action-Tec bike is rad. I still see some of the old, orange, Outer Circle Racing bikes every now and then.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

curtlo bikes are sweet.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Cheers, Doug.

My ride, a 1998 Advanced Mountaineer:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a nice looking bike - cool seat stays.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks! It rides & handles very nicely.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

An interesting note on the curved stays used on the Advanced Mountaineer. If I recall correctly, Doug first tried out curved seat stays on steel frames in '92 or '93. They were also standard on the aluminum Curtlo Viper, a collaboration of ideas from Doug Curtiss, Mike Troy and myself. The tubing for the entire bike was spec'd for us by Easton and was supposed to be proprietary. That lasted for about two weeks, until the frames we provided to Easton were displayed at Interbike. Easton began selling the tubing, including our Chicane Stays, to everyone. Money talks I guess.

The funny thing is... we used the initials TCB, for Troy, Curtiss and Buell on the Viper, which was featured in MBA. Almost immediately I got a letter from Elvis's clan, threatening to sue over trademark infringement.  

jb


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Interesting. I remember seeing a number of Vipers at races around the LA area--especially Lake Castaic--but I can't remember how the stays were curved. It's been a long time. Regardless, I thought the bikes looked way cool.

I love this forum.


----------



## TurboCat Tom (Jun 29, 2010)

*The last SHADES paint job.*

Hey John, nice to see you are alive and kicking! I think this was the last paint job you did - Jan or Feb of 1994, just after the biq quake. Much to my surprise, Doug had the bike done within a couple of weeks. But YOUUUU took much longer.... Just friendly kidding because I am/was totally stoked by the paint!

Anyway, the bike turned out to be a road bike that only a true mountain biker could love - and I still love it. It's been my only road bike all this time and what I currently ride most of the time.

Happy trails,

Tom (& Elayne)


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice to hear from you Tom. As I recall, I was completely back into the concrete biz by that time, and some other guys were painting Curtlo's in my booth. Doug specifically asked me to come in and paint your bike and a tandem for a good friend. Yep, you're correct, your's is the last frame I painted. I think that it's almost a stock color too!

jb


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

cool. this IS like the good old days.


----------



## TurboCat Tom (Jun 29, 2010)

Team Periwinkle with a dose of glass beads. Impossible to photograph; looks great in person!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Ahhh...violet pearl. My favorite!

I just got a price on a complete booth. As luck would have it, the manufacturer is right here in the DFW area. Checking out new guns today too. Things could happen!

jb


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I got out for a little back forty mud fest this evening. Man I need some clear lenses now that I've had lasik. Back when I was riding all the time, I wore glasses, and never gave it a thought.

















jb


----------



## TurboCat Tom (Jun 29, 2010)

John - Please send me you email address. I'm not a forum kind of guy.... Tom
[email protected]


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i really like Shades bike. there is something just right about it's proportions.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I've decided to go with drop bars for my everyday ride. My wrists just don't like flat bars much anymore. I switched out the Manitou for the original rigid fork and changed out the headset for a YST threaded version I had sitting around. Mr. Curtlo is sending me a 1.25" wedge for the stem that I somehow misplaced over the years. I'd actually forgotten that Doug made me this stem. As it sits with the custom Curtlo Stem and Cinelli drops, the top of the bars are exactly level with the seat. The bars definitely have to go. A change to Midge bars should put me right where I need to be in the drops. The Curtlo rigid is sweet, but once I get a longer steerer for the Manitou, I'll put it back on and change the tires to something with a bit more volume. Every little bit helps!

jb


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

...pics with the orig fork?


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Obviously not done, but here you go.



















jb


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

SHADES said:


> Obviously not done, but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks way better. Just get some real off-road drop bars on there and you're set.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mafacs huh?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

It's amazing how different a bike looks with drop bars.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Mafacs were already on there. I'll switch them out for XT's from the Manitou...I think. I have an _almost_ complete set of black Critical Racing canti's. I can't believe I did this, but...I used one of the arms for a quick throttle linkage on my Chevy powered Land Cruiser, and never replaced it. Then I sold the Cruiser...out of state. I'm looking through my files, trying to locate the guy I sold it to, so hopefully I can purchase the arm back. What an idiot I am.

jb


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Vlad said:


> It's amazing how different a bike looks with drop bars.


Yes it is! The Midge bars have about 2" less drop than the Cinelli's, so I may have Doug build me an Aheadset stem for it. Since the norm (at the time this bike was rebuilt for the third or fourth time) was 1.125", Doug Sleeved the Manitou to fit. There could be a stem out there that would fit...but having one from Curtlo would be so much cooler!

jb


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Agreed. As superfluous as matching steel stems can be, they do look way cool.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

looks badazz with the fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IMHO, original WTB off road drops are _the_ bar if you're gonna do drops on dirt.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I tried the WTB's back in the day, didn't like 'em at all and went back to the wide Cinelli's, But now that they're on the bike the "hook" doesn't feel right. Of course the stem is 4" higher than I rode it back then too...so who knows?

jb


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Nothing new on the rebuild as I'm waiting for the wedgie from Doug. But, just thought I'd pass this along. Tom Rogers just dropped a note that he just pulled into Truckee and ran smack dab into Don Myra. The good old days were really good...

jb


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

I rode the Curtlo last night for the first time set up with the ridged fork and drops. I also switched out the Ritchey 1.9 in the front for an old 2.1 Megabite for a little more comfort. Since I'm running sans-bar tape, I stuck to a nice gravel grind loop, but the downhill section has some pretty good stutter bumps. I had forgotten how nice a well built ridged fork feels! Compliant and responsive are a good description. I don't know if I'll bother going back to the Manitou on this bike.

After doing as much online investigation as possible, It looks like I'll be going with the Salsa Woodchipper bar. Less drop and extension than the Midge and I like the fact that I will still be able to use the hoods when climbing. I also like the tune-ability of the long flats. I'd like to mount Rapid Fire shifters, but I'm having some difficulty locating mounts for the pods. Any help there would be greatly appreciated!

On a "legs" note, I didn't want to loose any fitness while I waited on the stem wedgie from Doug, so I've been riding my Curtlo road bike as much as possible. I'm sure enjoying riding again!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

.......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SHADES said:


> I don't know if I'll bother going back to the Manitou on this bike.
> 
> I'm sure enjoying riding again!


I wouldn't.

Rediscoveries are a good thing.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

SHADES said:


> I rode the Curtlo last night for the first time set up with the ridged fork and drops. I also switched out the Ritchey 1.9 in the front for an old 2.1 Megabite for a little more comfort. Since I'm running sans-bar tape, I stuck to a nice gravel grind loop, but the downhill section has some pretty good stutter bumps. I had forgotten how nice a well built ridged fork feels! Compliant and responsive are a good description. I don't know if I'll bother going back to the Manitou on this bike.
> 
> After doing as much online investigation as possible, It looks like I'll be going with the Salsa Woodchipper bar. Less drop and extension than the Midge and I like the fact that I will still be able to use the hoods when climbing. I also like the tune-ability of the long flats. I'd like to mount Rapid Fire shifters, but I'm having some difficulty locating mounts for the pods. Any help there would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> On a "legs" note, I didn't want to loose any fitness while I waited on the stem wedgie from Doug, so I've been riding my Curtlo road bike as much as possible. I'm sure enjoying riding again!


Can you post a pic of the road bike?


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Can you post a pic of the road bike?


Sure...


































Lugged frame, True Temper RC2 tubing, aluminum fork, fillet brazed stem, Suntour 180 cranks off of Tom Roger's CX, Fast Feather ripoff b*st*rds QR's and post, Phil Wood BB and some Shimano 600 and 105 pieces. Paint by some guy. And no....you can't have that pretty purple ano piece...

As you can see, the 14-yr old Conti's finally gave up.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Fvcking hell. That is cool. What year was it built?

I've seen another Curtlo stem like yours, but it was chrome plated and sitting on a Mantis XCR.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Very cool paint. Get your stuff up and going and you'll find some waiting customers!


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

*Vlad*...I think it's a 1991. It was built for Curtlo Team member, David Barton. The seat tube was a little short for me (or so we thought back then), but the top tube dimensions on our mtb's were the same, so I retired my Bianchi and grabbed this frame when Doug built him a new one. Parts used were whatever we had laying around the shop and Seattle Bike Supply had on sale. The BB is from Doug's early 1980's touring bike...still going strong. Doug built up the wheels with my "tendencies" in mind. I fireroaded the bejeebus out of this bike back in the day, roadie tires and all!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

SHADES said:


> The BB is from Doug's early 1980's touring bike...still going strong. Doug built up the wheels with my "tendencies" in mind. I fireroaded the bejeebus out of this bike back in the day, roadie tires and all!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

SHADES said:


> *Vlad*...I think it's a 1991. It was built for Curtlo Team member, David Barton. The seat tube was a little short for me (or so we thought back then), but the top tube dimensions on our mtb's were the same, so I retired my Bianchi and grabbed this frame when Doug built him a new one. Parts used were whatever we had laying around the shop and Seattle Bike Supply had on sale. The BB is from Doug's early 1980's touring bike...still going strong. Doug built up the wheels with my "tendencies" in mind. I fireroaded the bejeebus out of this bike back in the day, roadie tires and all!


Awesome. I love the stories and characters that come with cool bikes. Thanks!


----------



## oltruc (Oct 23, 2009)

I love all of these sweet shots. There's a ton of memories from the early days in SoCal.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you miss SoCal?


----------

